# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  RESPONSIBLE RODENT CONTROL

## Affinity

Business owners or managers with a sense for sustainable- or âgreenâ business often face a dilemma when harmful rodents invade their premises. Rodenticides are plentiful but can have devastating consequences when pets or beneficial predators get hold of mice or rat carcasses killed by these poisons.  The thought of human beings being exposed to toxic substances is even more disturbing.

A rodenticide which significantly reduces the likelihood of secondary poisoning has been welcomed by bodies such as the Griffon Poison Centre. The product, under the trade name RacuminÂ®, is less likely to cause secondary poisoning as its active ingredient coumatetralyl gets broken down into a non-poisonous component while still in the rodentâs intestines. 

Dr Gerhard Verdoorn of the Griffin Poison Centre explains that RacuminÂ® is known as a multi-feed rodenticide, which means that the rodents needed to eat small quantities of the bait several times before dying.  This multiple feed efficacy further reduces the risk of secondary poisoning of non-targeted animals.

Dr. Verdoorn continues to say that precautionary practices such as these are in line with the running of a âgreenâ business, which is defined as an enterprise with no negative impact on the global or local environment, community, society or economy and which incorporates sustainability into each of its business decisions.      

Verdoorn also warns that caution is still very important when applying the rodenticide, as primary (direct) poisoning of humans or non-targeted pets or birds remains a possibility.  Businesses should use pest control companies with properly trained personnel to ensure safer products applied in the safest manner.  This included placing on ceilings or in tamper-proof containers out of reach of children or animals.

RacuminÂ® is available as RacuminÂ® Rat and Mouse Bait Blocks (wax blocks) and RacuminÂ® Paste.  Should there be dogs or cats on the premises; the use of RacuminÂ® Bait Blocks is advised.  

Verdoorn emphasised the need to control rat and mice populations as they caused billions of rands of damage every year and also carry a number of deadly diseases, but said responsible ways of doing it remained a priority.  âConcocting home-made rodenticides from poisons such as aldicarb is illegal and can result in heavy fines and even imprisonment,â he warned. 

He also advises pet owners or factories and institutions using guard dogs not to leave dog or cat food in places where they could attract rodents.  After animals have been fed, the containers should be locked away. 

RacuminÂ® is developed by Bayer Environmental Science and distributed by Coopers Environmental Science.  For more information visit www.bayeres.co.za.


ABOUT RODENTS

The world is facing a number of major challenges. One of the greatest is global population growth with all its challenges. With the increase in population and environmental change, scientists have seen a dramatic increase in pests around the globe.  Rats have recently made many headlines in newspapers and publications. Whether it is a township, a high class residential area or a major commercial area, they have moved in and are here to stay unless they are dealt with in the correct manner, as the treatment of rats often place the lives of other animals at risk. 

Rats and mice are pests that should be exterminated as a rule as they carry a number of deadly diseases. Remember the Great Plague of London that killed half the cityâs population and the Black Death which lasted 50 years and killed 25 million people in 14th century in Europe?  The rats and mice that infest urban areas are mostly the roof rat and house mouse that are alien invaders in South Africa. 

Rats and mice both spread diseases such as Salmonella and Bubonic Plague.  In addition, rodents cause extensive damage all over the world because they destroy the food of humans and animals. The damage goes beyond this, as their gnawing contaminates goods and makes them unappetising and unusable. Three times the amount of stored products eaten by rodents is contaminated by them. If rats or mice gnaw one tiny hole in a sack of grain, the entire contents can no longer be eaten by humans and at best can only be used for animal feed. Rodents destroy other materials, tools, event plastics (electric cables) or metal. Many farm fires have been caused by rats gnawing through electric cabling.

Interesting facts about rats
â¢	It has been estimated that 30 baby rats are born every second, compared to one human being. 
â¢	Rats can bite repeatedly at the rate of six bites per second. 
â¢	Next to man, rats are considered to be the most destructive vertebrate animals on earth. 
â¢	A female mouse gives birth to six young ones about 21 days after mating. She is ready to mate again in two days. She can produce 6 to 10 litters a year. Her young will be ready to mate in two months. 
â¢	The word âmouseâ can be traced to the Sanskrit word âmushaâ which is derived from the expression âto stealâ. 
â¢	Rats are omnivorous, eating nearly any type of food, including dead and dying members of their own species. 
â¢	Rats memorise specific pathways and habitually use the same routes. 
ABOUT BAYER ENVIRONMENTAL SCIENCE
What is Bayer Environmental Science?

Bayer Environmental Science is a Business Operation of Bayer CropScience, which specializes in the development and marketing of pest, weed and plant-disease control solutions for non-crop situations; this encompasses professional and rural pest control, termite management, mosquito and locust control, turf and amenity horticulture, industrial vegetation management, stored product protection and the home-garden.

The success of our Environmental Science business is based on highly innovative products and services and our recognized expertise in the Environmental Science market. This success is built on highly effective Crop Protection active ingredients developed to meet the specific needs of the customers of non-agricultural pest control markets. Innovations offering convenience, safe use and easy application are key to future growth.

Core Competencies

The core areas of expertise of Bayer Environmental Science are: 

- to make innovative solutions available for professional. 
- to develop strong branding for professional product lines. 
- to communicate to many fragmented and complex market segments.


Bayer Environmental Science technical core expertise is in specific formulations (such as gel baits, granules) and packaging. 

The focus of product development in Bayer Environmental Science is based on the foundation of partnership through proximity innovation where low dose technology and integrated pest management are expected to replace previous and older application methods. This will result in the setting of new and higher standards for the industry as a whole.

----------


## AndyD

Thanks for the info Affinity. 

None of these rat poisons are as much fun as a 12 gauge shotgun, a box of salt shells and a six pack of your favourite ale  :Smile:

----------

